# 완하고/원하고 싶다



## Hyperpolyglot

그 옷을 완하고 싶다.

I was learning korean grammar on a website and this sentence came up that was supposed to mean "I want that pair of clothes"
Is it accurate? I think that 완 was wrong and it should be 원, and can you have double "want" in a sentence? Meaning 원고 싶어요, won't that mean "I want to want."?


----------



## Environmentalist

Hi, Hyperpolyglot. (Given that your nickname, I'm curious how many languages you can speak.)

I don't know what kind of website you were on, but that is not a correct sentence.
What you said above is correct. The right form of the verb is 원하다.
So you can say "그 옷을 원해(요)", if you want to say "I want that pair of clothes."
There is no such word as 완하다.
Plus, we never say 원하고 싶어요 or 원고 싶어요. This is grammatically incorrect. It sounds quite redundant to me.
Have a good day.


----------



## collie

싶다 is usually used with an action verb, such as ~하고 싶다(want to do), 사고 싶다(want to buy), 먹고 싶다(want to eat), 춤추고 싶다(want to dance).
원하다(want) is not an action verb. So we don't say 원하고 싶다.
Although 싶다 and 원하다 are synonyms, their usage is different. 싶다 is very similar to 'feel like' in meaning.

And, I would rather say 그 옷을 사고 싶다(want to buy) or 그 옷을 갖고 싶다(want to have) than 그 옷을 원해요.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hi Hyperpolyglot,

You either say 그 옷을 원해요 (I want that clothes) or 그 옷을 갖고 싶어요 (I want to have that clothes).
In conversations, the most common form is 그 옷 갖고 싶어(요).

The website must have made a mistake: 그 옷을 원하고 싶다 is I like to want that clothes, which doesn't quite make sense.


----------

